# Step Stool Joinery Design Advice



## thrax (Jun 8, 2011)

I am relatively new to woodworking. I have only done two projects so far, a rocking horse for my son and rebuilt a set of built in bookcases. Next I want to build a step stool for my son. I have looked through a lot of designs and I want to build one similar to this . I really like the idea of the folding step. However, if possible I want to build it with no screws or other mechanical fasteners. I have been running a lot of ideas through my head, but I have just not been able to figure it all out.

Is there a good/reasonable way to attach the steps to the stool with wood joints and not screws?

I am also working with a limited set of tools. I do not have any ways to mill lumber to size so everything I use will have to be pre-milled from Lowes/Home Depot or Rockler.

Appreciate any advice.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

you could always use dowels to attach the top. mortise and tenon is always a possibility too. and dowels would be a great way to get it to fold too. good luck!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I would do it with screws in slotted holes
put in through the bottom of the frame.

That step will move in width and the frame
won't as much, so the step could split in
half if you don't attach it appropriately.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Check out Tommy Mac's Shaker inspired step stool. I think there are some similar in the projects section here.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

If you check out stevin marin on youtube, he has a folding stool video also


----------



## tucker515 (Feb 5, 2013)

I want to the stool to have four legs, plus the two lowers legs for the bottom fold out step. If I used mortise and tenon to attach the legs to the step could these lead the step splitting?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Note how the ends protrude a few inches beyond
the mortises. Note also the stretcher. This is
a time tested way to do it. You may move the 
stretcher to the back if you like to allow the second 
step some space, but do not eliminate it. The angled
legs are beneficial but not essential.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

No it shouldn't split. You don't have to go all the way through either if step is thick enough. I like the way they look going clear through though. And you could make them flush so they don't protrude and hurt little feet


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

Make sure the wood is dry also…


----------

